# Hi from Belgium



## Dino (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I'm Lindsey, 24 and from Belgium. I started breeding mice at the end of 2011, so a little over a year now. I breed brindles (x-linked Mo^br) in black and pied agouti and texels in blue and argente. At least that is my goal  I had to start my brindle lines with just one brindle doe and my tessel lines with just one astrex buck, so the progress is slow, but I'm loving it!  
For now they are of the fancy type, but I just bought some great show typed bucks and if all goes well I'll be attempting to do some shows from next year on 
I love genetics and everything that has to do with breeding and spend much of my spare time on researching these things. 
I also have a group of 8 African pygmy dormice and 2 very lovely dogs, a sheltie girl named Shelsey who just turned 2 yesterday and a pug boy named Bami of 2.5 :mrgreen:


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Lindsey.
Welcome.


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

Hello Lindsey
Welcome to the forum.
I look forward to seeing pics of your Texel mice


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum Lindsey


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Dino (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks!

Here is a picture of my latest texel;








Her name is Pearl and she is a dove tan banded texel satin  (a/a^t B/b C/(c^ch or c) D* p/p W^bd/w Re/re lh/lh sa/sa)

And this is her mother








Her name is Aphrodite and she is a stone fox texel  (a/a^t B/b c^ch/c D/d P/p Re/re lh/lh Sa/sa)

Still have lots of work to do on the curliness and length of the coat, haven't got around breeding texel to texel yet.

And some more pics 









At 2.5 months there is nothing left of the curls on this (and the other) astrex mouse...









A blue astrex baby









An astrex litter. (Isn't it beautiful on the argente?  )









A brindle litter









Some agouti brindle sisters


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh my, they are lovely!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Wow, you have beautiful mice!! Oh and welcome to the forum.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

I've seen that name around before. Welcome to this forum, Lindsey. 
Your brindle litter is just lovely. I wish baby markings could stay that crisp!


----------



## Dino (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you all for the welcome!

I use this username on every forum  Also I call my mousery 'Dino's wonderful creatures'


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome .... beautiful mice


----------

